# Airsoft laws



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Do I need a special permit to own a gun like this in Massachusetts?

YouTube - AirSplat ON DEMAND: KWA M4 SIR Tactical Airsoft AEG Rifle Episode 30

YouTube - AirSplat ON DEMAND: GHK AK 74UN/105 Gas Blowback Airsoft Rifle Episode 27

I could watch that young lady talk about guns all freaking day long.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

OMFG... LMFAO... Holy Shit!

:tounge_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Interesting choice of screen names on the guest OP.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Has to be a coincidence. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I dunno.. Probably another Noob sent to torture us or something. I mean.. YOU NOOBIE DOUCHE!! :shades_smile:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HEY LOOK AT ME!!!!!!!
Do you sell EOTech through Paypal, Fawker?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Vietboy???


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

In Canada... we smooch eachothers pickles this way.....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it true that in Canada, they like to enforce Deville's little pickle REAL GOOD while Mall security officers just get the scraps.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

ESPECIALLY in his PANTS! :wavespin:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LGriffin said:


>


OMFG bwaahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

pew-pew-pew hmmmmmmmmmmm. pew-pew-pew

---------- Post added at 23:08 ---------- Previous post was at 22:56 ----------

That's all for me! I've gotta go make some calls:

​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Perfect timing, I watched 10 seconds of the video and my head wanted to explode. Last week I was in a army/navy shop in Salem and was amazed at the airsoft crap they had and the amount of money spent on it, While I was there some tool came in wearing an assault vest complete with REAL body armor,Oakleys,knee and elbow pads,a airsoft Berreta and a airsoft M-4 complete with a REAL EOtech sight.... I was speechless. For Christ sakes if you really wanna play with the toys join the military and you can use real ones.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> if you really wanna play with the toys join the military and you can use real ones.


I deal with these limp dicks all the time at work. Most are college students that think a college degree will get them farther in law enforcement than military service. They don't want to "waste their time" in the military because they think they can learn the same "skillz" from these airsoft weekend warrior camps. It's sad to see them get discouraged because CS vets get hired over them most of the time.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

niteowl1970 said:


> I deal with these limp dicks all the time at work. Most are college students that think a college degree will get them farther in law enforcement than military service. They don't want to "waste their time" in the military because they think they can learn the same "skillz" from these airsoft weekend warrior camps. It's sad to see them get discouraged because CS vets get hired over them most of the time.


 Playing with toys that shoot a little plastic pellet vs combat ....Oh yeah theres no comparison:stomp:


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

JAP I'm just going to follow you around and repost this...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The greatest trick the Devil ever played, was convincing the world he did not exist.....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Super neato realistic toys kiddo. Rest assured I WILL kill you with my _real_ weapon should I encounter you at work....

Don't worry, I tell your momma I'm sorry you're stupid for walking around the city with that toy...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ah nothing like doing an evening patrol and running across 5 car loads of kids running around playing Army in the park at 23:30. I love the look of disappointment in their expressions when I tell them to go home and play in the backyard.

It's even better during the day when they do it and 9-1-1 calls come in saying there is a "pack" of kids running around and shooting guns in the park.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Perfect timing, I watched 10 seconds of the video and my head wanted to explode. Last week I was in a army/navy shop in Salem and was amazed at the airsoft crap they had and the amount of money spent on it, While I was there some tool came in wearing an assault vest complete with REAL body armor,Oakleys,knee and elbow pads,a airsoft Berreta and a airsoft M-4 complete with a REAL EOtech sight.... I was speechless. For Christ sakes if you really wanna play with the toys join the military and you can use real ones.


Now thats scary. I am waiting to find one of these douche bags shot by a real gun one of these days. In the past couple weeks I have seen kids pull one out at a party and another kid was robbing people on the street with it. Both occurred in bad neighborhoods that are known for real shootings. Its a matter of time I suppose.


----------

